# custom floor mats



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of anyone who makes custom floor mats for our GTO's? I'd like to find something with "GTO" on them for the driver and passenger floor mats. 
Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lloyd Premium Floor Mats for GTO - GTINT - PFYC.com


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to find a buy set of GTO floor mats.. anyone know where I could find some?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Why buy new mats when you're selling it anyway? Nice job digging up old threads to pad your posts...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Or headers, tires, HID's, G8 or Z06 wheels, etc. but I guess you've got to get to 20 posts somehow........


----------

